# How do you wear your boots?



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 25, 2007)

I know theres a lot of topics on boots, but hopefully there isn't one like this.

Everytime I wear tall boots (not quite hitting the knee yet), I wear them with jeans tucked into them, so the boots are on the outside. This is the only way I've ever worn them I think.

I want to venture away from that a little bit. What other ways do you guys wear them? Sometimes, if the boot has a really unique design on it or something, I feel like I can't put my pants overtop of the boots, because nobody will see them! I've just seen some new boots in a Victoria's Secret catalog, and I'm wondering how I could even make something like that work. Any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are the boots:


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are freaking cute! I'd wear them with a red or brown sweater & silver accessories, so the boots are the focal point. 

How I wear my boots depends on the type of boot or how I'm feeling. Sometimes I wear them outside of my pants, sometime I just let my pants cover them up.


----------



## 3jane (Oct 26, 2007)

Skirt or dress with tights!  With busy boots like that, I'd stick to solids.  Like gray wool tights, black or dark brown knee-length (or a little shorter) pencil-type skirt would be cute and still warm, especially if you have a longish winter coat.

Even if you stick with jeans (I'd recommend straight leg), I think the toe sticking out on those would still be interesting, since you'd still be able to see the pattern.  It would tone them down a bit, and you could pull off a wilder top without them competing too much.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 25, 2009)

There are children here you JACK!!!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: feeling sexy*

uhhhhh quit spamming my Specktra :[
I assume somebody has reported that.

Anyways, I honestly just LOVE boots over jeans, so I'm not much of a help haha, I just think those would be so cute with a dark wash :]


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: feeling sexy*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_uhhhhh quit spamming my Specktra :[
I assume somebody has reported that._

 
I have indeed.

As for me?  I wear knee length boots and sometimes I wear my jeans tucked in and sometimes I don't.  It all depends how the mood takes me.  With knee length boots I think it's a shame ot hide them under jeans all the time.  Might as well have ankle boots if you're going to do that.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: feeling sexy*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_uhhhhh quit spamming my Specktra :[
I assume somebody has reported that.
_

 
As soon as I saw that shit.

600+ views when I saw that.

If I have straight legs then I cuff them if I want to show the boot or if they can't fit in the boot.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 26, 2009)

with leggings?


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you guys wearing skinny jeans or straight leg when you wear them tucked into boots? I have a fear of skinny jeans...or rather, my hips do.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Are you guys wearing skinny jeans or straight leg when you wear them tucked into boots? I have a fear of skinny jeans...or rather, my hips do._

 
Well if you are tucking in the jeans, all pants look liek skinny jeans lol.

i for one would LOVE to be able to tuck my jeans into my boots, like boots on the outside, but i dont look good like that. i wan tto lose more weight first.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

I love wearing my boots with skirts and dresses, with or without leggings.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marvlgrl2* 

 
_Are you guys wearing skinny jeans or straight leg when you wear them tucked into boots? I have a fear of skinny jeans...or rather, my hips do._

 
It's difficult to tuck in the jeans/pants into boots unless it's skinny jeans, for me. I love skinny jeans and I got big hips- eff it, I don't care if people think I'm too fat, I rock them anyway!


----------

